# Plowing help needed in Brambleton VA !



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Under Virginia..........Read our post just up this evening on how bad it is right now in Brambleton Va........... sounds like they need alot of help down there . I have read all the stuff on here about how much equipment they actually have there and it cant be right. As they are shut right down as of this evening . Just had a friend call, and tell us that they have two huge subdivisions there where hundreds of people have not moved yet from the storm. He claims they got 30" there yesterday.  Sounds crazy down there, anyone within striking distance of there should probably look into it as the guy that called me [16hrs away] claimed they are begging for trucks with plows and loaders there tonite???? He thinks a guy with a plow could really clean up for the next couple of days............ might want to check it out if your anywhere near there????


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

FisherVMan;991225 said:


> Under Virginia..........Read our post just up this evening on how bad it is right now in Brambleton Va........... sounds like they need alot of help down there . I have read all the stuff on here about how much equipment they actually have there and it cant be right. As they are shut right down as of this evening . Just had a friend call, and tell us that they have two huge subdivisions there where hundreds of people have not moved yet from the storm. He claims they got 30" there yesterday.  Sounds crazy down there, anyone within striking distance of there should probably look into it as the guy that called me [16hrs away] claimed they are begging for trucks with plows and loaders there tonite???? He thinks a guy with a plow could really clean up for the next couple of days............ might want to check it out if your anywhere near there????


where is the info, wheres the post cant find it


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Fisher, you got a phone number for him? it's about 10 hours for me from Portland area.


----------

